# Replacing DRL Bulbs



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

I have spme 1156 hyper white bulbs to replace the standard DRLs with. However from the passenger side of the car looks like there is no access without totally removing the air-box and associated pipeing.
Has anyone done this before and know where the screws are or have a schematic in which order it should be done. Any help is appreciated... Cheers...


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Replacing DRL Bulbs (kaysid)*

bump...I know this forum moves a bit slow...


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Replacing DRL Bulbs (kaysid)*

Here's a site link to the schematic of the headlight assebbly.
http://www.genuinevwaudiparts....gid=0
Good luck...looks like you have to remove all that ductwork to get behind the headlights, or pull the headlights out, but to do that you have to drop the front bumper.


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Replacing DRL Bulbs (Kemer1)*

Thanks for the link...
Yeah I was thinking of just removing enough of the ducts and air box to get behind the headlight rather than take it out..Will probably attempt this next weekend when I have some time on my hands..
Will let you know how it goes...Thanks Again.


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Replacing DRL Bulbs (kaysid)*

Yuppers. glad I could be of help. Good luck with it.


----------

